# UR pulley installation



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Has anyone installed the UR underdrive pulley on their SE-R yet? 

If so...Are power gains noticable? 

Did you do it yourself? 

How hard was it?

What tools will I need? 

Did you have to change the belt? If so...What is the new belt size?

Anyone that can help me on any of these questions would be GREAT.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

All the info you need is here (the name of the link changes, but it goes to the Project Altima 3.5 UR Pulley Install page): NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

sweet! thx man!


----------

